# Elementary schools in Milton



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been researching areas etc but I have looked at the school ratings in Milton and they seem very low. Are the schools that bad in this area ? There also seems to be a big problem with a lack of schools is this all hyped up or is there really a problem ? Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Klflopster said:


> I have been researching areas etc but I have looked at the school ratings in Milton and they seem very low. Are the schools that bad in this area ? There also seems to be a big problem with a lack of schools is this all hyped up or is there really a problem ? Many thanks


I don't know what research you did but if it wasn't this then you should have a look.
Ontario school rankings by the Fraser Institute

I would add that I've never read anything derogatory about schooling in that area and you should know that Canadian schooling is one of the highest ranked in the world.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Milton is the fastest growing community in entire Canada. So yes, that has its consequences.
This, I found in an article:
_The 2006 census reported a population of 53,889 people in Milton. The 2011 census reported 84,362 people. This amounts to a change of 56.3% which was the greatest percentage of growth in Canada for this period of time.
[...]
One of the most common problems with prolonged extensive growth is the demand on the infrastructure. Infrastructure and the connected necessary funding dearth has reared its head in the student population of P.L. Robertson Public School. The school is built for 700 children and has 1,100 enrolled. With the current population increase the school expects to have approximately 2000 schools by 2015.
According to Milton School Trustee Nancy MacNeill they expect to have 48 portables at P.L. Robertson by 2015 if some form of relief isn’t taken._Yes, having kids in portables is not great. But what can you do about it?...

If you look at the charts, your first impression can be that Milton is not that great with its elementary schools. At least, not if you compare it with its neighbour Oakville. But they seem to do better than Guelph. And if you compare it to the rest of Ontario, half of Ontario is doing worse than Milton. ;-)
If Milton is the place where you need to settle, than it’s the way it is. And try to look at it from a positive note.

Let’s have a look at some schools (and I only looked at the rankings, so I didn’t do any research on their website or internet):
1. Guardian Angels: their trend is going up. 
2. Our Lady of Victory School: although they seems to be the 2nd best in Milton, and their overall score isn’t that different from Guardian Angels, they seem to have a lot of kinds with test lower than average. So that could be a worrisome thing: the good are going great, but the bad are doing really bad. If you’re kind is a gifted learner, that might not be bad. But if you kid is average (or below), that could be not good at all. Also, they only had 16 kinds enrolled in their 6the grade. With a booming Milton, I don’t know why that is the case. 
3. Chris Hadfield Public School: trend is positive. But I see a lot of special needs kids (22.6%, and that is probably the reason why they are having a lot of tests below standard too. 
4. St Peters School: trend is definitely going up, and when looking only at the numbers, I would prefer this school above school 3 and maybe school 2 too.
5. Tiger Jeet Singh Public School: no numbers yet for this school, but I see a lot of special needs and a lot of ESL. Can be worrisome.
6. Escarpment View Public School: above average income for the families in this area, but also a lot ESL. Strange... because it’s not a private school. No idea what to think about this.
7. Bruce Trail Public School: tests below standard + not a positive trend. 
8. Hawthorne Village Public School: idem

So you certainly have to do your homework, and try to talk with parents from these schools, and with a principal. Try to get a feel of it. 
Also: you need to find a school that is best for your kid. And it might do well in a school with not so great test scores, or it might do badly in a school with excellent scores. (my son was in a high school that was within the top 10 ranking of Ontario, and for him, this was a great school! But if you were a student who was not so interested in studying, that school was definitely not the place to be! There didn’t seem to be a lot of support or encouragement for the kids who were doing not so well. So if learning didn’t come easy to you, or you were not a very independent learner, that was not a good school at all.) Don't let a lot of bla bla bla from a pricipal or on the school website bedazzle you. Prepare yourself, and ask a lot of specific questions that relate to your child and its character/learning style. Ask and observe. 
What is their approach to student discipline and safety? What is their philosophy? Ask about their extracurricular activities, their arts program (if you child is into arts),... How do their classrooms look like? Would you like to sit in that classroom? And what about their playground? How do they interact with the students? How do they keep students stimulated and engaged?...


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't know what research you did but if it wasn't this then you should have a look.
> Ontario school rankings by the Fraser Institute
> 
> I would add that I've never read anything derogatory about schooling in that area and you should know that Canadian schooling is one of the highest ranked in the world.


Thanks I have looked at the link but a lot of the schools seem to be in the 6's which seemed low in comparison to schools in Burlington which are getting a 8 or 9. I also read that the werent enough schools in Milton so children aren't always sent to a school in that catchment area ? The education among other things is one of the reasons I would like to move to Canada. At the minute my kids are in a private school and are doing extremely well so wouldn't want to jeopardise the good start they have had.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Milton is the fastest growing community in entire Canada. So yes, that has its consequences.
> This, I found in an article:
> _The 2006 census reported a population of 53,889 people in Milton. The 2011 census reported 84,362 people. This amounts to a change of 56.3% which was the greatest percentage of growth in Canada for this period of time.
> [...]
> ...


Yes your right and it puts things into perspective. Both kids are doing really well so I would hope they would continue to do so in whichever school I choose.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you need to be in Milton for the job? Otherwhise Oakville and Burlington might be a good alternative.


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Do you need to be in Milton for the job? Otherwhise Oakville and Burlington might be a good alternative.


No not really but the housing in Oakville is a bit over budget. My thoughts on Milton were the fact that because there are so many new houses I would be able to rent somewhere and settle the kids in school but then buy in the same catchment area ? I'm not quite sure on the size of catchment areas as its hard when I am not there !


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe we can help you? Where is the job? And what's the budget (and your wishes) for housing? 1 or 2 cars?


----------



## Klflopster (Mar 26, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Maybe we can help you? Where is the job? And what's the budget (and your wishes) for housing? 1 or 2 cars?


As of yet nothing is confirmed so all speculation but probably within commuting distance of Mississauga I have looked at the rental costs so could afford Milton or Burlington as I don't want to pay me than 2000 cad per month. I just wanted to do as much research as possible to make sure I know what I am letting myself in for !! I want somewhere to settle as at the minute we are living somewhere where you can't live forever !


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

From a distance (in Europe) it might look all the same, Mississauga. But it makes a huge difference in commuting if you are in Mississauge close to Brampton, or close to Oakville. During rush hour, that can be up to 45-60 minutes difference. ;-)

It's hard to say that, if you move in somewhere, that you can stay within the boundaries of that school once you are ready to buy a house (after 1 year? 3 years?). You never know. I my neighbourhood, I would have said 'yes, that's possible'. But since of couple of months, only houses with 1 garage are being sold, not the ones with double garage (unless you pay $700,000). So things can change. Quick. Even so with the prices.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

I will just point out the Milton is one of the FASTEST growing communities in all of Canada. 

It has doubled it's population in less than 10 years. 

Obviously keeping up with that radpid growth is hard, for the city council. 

Jim B


----------

